# My engine bay that ive spent the last few months detailing/perfecting



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

Hope you like:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Fine work :thumb:


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Wow looks fantastic mate :thumb: The hard work paid off


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking very Good :thumb:


----------



## FALCONGTHO (Apr 7, 2007)

Holy S**T....that looks savage.Clean machine....


----------



## dale205mills (Oct 26, 2006)

Shiney shiney, I am gutted that peugeot 205 owners like me struggle to get the bling bling like the ford boys do, Keep up the work mate :thumb:


----------



## Mr yella (Aug 28, 2006)

dale205mills said:


> Shiney shiney, I am gutted that peugeot 205 owners like me struggle to get the bling bling like the ford boys do, Keep up the work mate :thumb:


If you need a bloke to chat to about bling i can sort the mobi number out of one of the best guy in the buisness , been doing fords, scoobies , evo,s my 106 gti ......for years .

My avi gives you a clue .....


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks very nice, enough shiney bits to brighten and be flashy without being over the top, like some cars you see.

Chris.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Thats a bloody lovely looking S1 bay!


----------



## corsaauto (Jun 2, 2009)

I bet that cost more than a couple of quid.....well done!!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

looks good top motor as well:thumb:


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Would have been better if this bolt was polished up


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Looks superb that, mate :thumb: :thumb:

Any pics of the car on here anywhere?


----------



## fezzy89 (Jan 24, 2009)

that looks incredible.. bet your well happy to see the fruits of your labour.. congratulations on a job well done:thumb:


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Brilliant mate looks the plums :thumb::thumb:
spec r is good gear. had a load on my cossie engine


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

stunning mate!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looking very nice mate!!!

:thumb:


----------



## texas_ranger (May 20, 2009)

You have gotta love the S1 RST's, especially when they look this clean. Very nice....


----------

